# repuestos de portátiles en España



## movwf (Abr 8, 2008)

Estoy necesitando repuestos para unos portátiles (sony vaio , toshiba.benq) pero no tengo idea de que comercios los vendan en España.
Estoy en tenerife así que de cualquier parte de la península me da igual.
Gracias.


----------



## ertangillo (Abr 30, 2008)

que tipo de repuestos?


----------



## movwf (May 1, 2008)

Que tal ertanguillo?.
Repuestos en gral,pero lo que mas necesito son conectores DC, CCFL, inverters.
Y por supuesto tambien micros,chipset,hhdd.
Por ahora encontré un comercio en miami que vende conectores originales de casi todas las marcas y no está nada mal.
Me interesaria tambien conseguir inverters de monitores.
Gracias.


----------



## hostbridge (Nov 25, 2009)

yo también estoy buscando a ver si alguien conoce alguna web.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 4, 2010)

Mas vale tarde que nunca...

www.piezasportatil.com

http://www.tiendadepartes.com/

http://www.reparacionportatiles.es/piezas-repuestos-recambios-portatiles.html

http://www.piezasypartes.es/

http://www.piezasportatil.com


----------

